# Wired2Fish - Seaguar Line Giveaway



## fender66 (Feb 21, 2019)

*Another GREAT giveaway from our friends and TinBoats Sponsor, Wired2Fish!*

Just about every year Seaguar ups the ante with a new line. Each time they do anglers finds they just keep getting better too. We are going to be doing two giveaways with them and the first one will be giving you the chance to win their new Smackdown Flash Green braided line made for finesse techniques and some of their top of the line Tatsu fluorocarbon in lighter pound tests perfect for shakey heads and Ned Rigs. 

The new Smackdown Flash Green allows line watchers to see more bites with the Hi-Vis braid and put more fish into the boat. Combining it with super clear Tatsu line and every fish that bites will get a boat ride. The bait will look more natural too. This is a superb package for the finesse angler who wants more bites but with the power to get them landed. 

Each winner will receive:

1 spool of Smackdown Flash Green 20lb

1 spool of Smackdown Flash Green 30lb

1 spool of Tatsu 200 yard 8lb

1 spool of Tatsu 200 yard 10lb

This giveaway ends March 5th, 2019. 5 winners. Good luck!

You may enter once per day per email address.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 21, 2019)

GREAT line. Seaguar is all I use. I'm in it to WIN it!


----------



## Jim (Feb 21, 2019)

Each winner gets 4 spools of line. That's awesome. =D>


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 21, 2019)

Oooh. This is another nice contest. I need to remember to make daily entries.


----------



## Jonboatmike (Feb 26, 2019)

I’m in.


----------



## hipster dufus (Mar 5, 2019)

gimme


----------

